# Bromance of the Century



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

Linckia starfish and a turbo snail. They've been that way for hours. I actually think the snail is trapped at this point.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

lol poor snail.


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol. Cool!


----------

